# Toro Power Max 1028 LXE clogged



## Jen L Dawe (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi folks!
Long time reader, first time poster

My 1028 LXE binds up in heavy wet snow.
I'm in Eastern Canada and trust me, the snow is like lead most times!!!!!
She does not stall....just stops throwing snow. From what I can see, the impeller still spins, but the augers will not turn.
I've checked out the bolts and belts...all fine, but I replaced the belts as they were showing wear.....alas, no change!
If the snow is light and dusty, she throws it a mile, but any weight or depth...nadda!
The impeller and shaft will spin manually; the augers do not 

I read another thread
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/77562-mtd-8-26-auger-stops-spinning.html

stuart80112 (who is not here anymore) had a great response!

I'm guessing the answer is in the gearbox......yes?

Break it to me gently boys....this girl is still learning! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Sounds like a spot on the helical gear has stripped. Impeller should never spin without the rakes unless the shear bolts are broken.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey, Jen, where on The Rock do you live? I have relatives up there.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Yeah it sounds to me like there is a problem in the auger gearbox, unfortunately. If the impeller turns, but the augers do not, and the shear bolts are interact, that is likely a failure in the gearbox. 

That can likely be fixed, but is more involved & expensive.


----------

